# Yet another induction range question?



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi all!

After reading a few older posts here, I too, have the same issue of a replacement 30" range for the home.
Electric coil top now (5 year old GE junk).
Gas is not an option unless we get a pac-man labyrinth of gas pipe on the outside of the house (slab floor).
The lower(?) end induction units - LG, Samsung, etc. do not have favorable reviews, nor do I care for the layout/operation.
Looking for something with front knobs,..preferably not with touch screens on the top/plastic surface.

The Wolf seems to be more of a designer "look at me" unit..with touch controls on the glass-top surface - no thanks.

The Bertazzoni requires ~50A+ wiring (58A max draw)! Hullo?

Fisher Paykel does not have favorable reviews.

Kind of drooling over the Fulgor F6PIR304S1, but there are very few reviews out there.

Was wondering if anyone has any personal opinions/thoughts on the Fulgor, or any other similar ranges that might be available in Canada?
Most of my cookware is already induction compatible, BTW.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Electrolux makes the best induction for home in my opinion.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Went ahead & bought the Fulgor today.
Delivery is early March (vacation/ordering/timing issues).
Will post any pros/cons when it arrives...no holds barred.
C/W "free range hood" (free, my a**)
270 lbs! I'll try not to get my tongue stuck under the legs ..while licking up spilled sauces .. ;-)
/end rave


----------



## veganhunter (Feb 26, 2017)

Pat Pat said:


> Electrolux makes the best induction for home in my opinion.


I have an Electrolux induction oven as well it's destroyed my life can't stand cooking on anything else. I'm rebuilding a home for us wanted a big gas range 42" maybe 48" last fall I cooked a gourmet meal at a friends house they had a really nice six burner gas stove. I mastered the controls instantly and loved all the burners had food flying around everywhere.

It was early September I needed a shower when I was done. It was so hot in the kitchen. I have zero desire to cook with gas any more. Bought a second commercial portable induction burner from a restaurant supply place that's got more cowbells than my cheap Costco unit. So now I have four large burners and two small.

Its frustrating as hell. I'm re building this home from a salvage state can't justify a $12,000 stove when all I want is six large induction burners and a decent convection oven. And all you can find in the big stoves are huge money and most have horrible reviews from breakdowns that takes weeks or months to fix. I'm putting my aging 30 inch Electrolux in adding a huge hood vent to cover what will be three portable induction burners near the stove when needed tossed on the counter top but it's the only realistic solution I've come up with.


----------

